# multiple migrations for photos app



## emesewe (Jul 18, 2019)

I would like to migrate from photos app now.  But then i would like to able to use the Photos app to automatically capture iPhone images and then migrate again after the passage of time.  I would like to be able to do this several times
Is this possible???
Thanks for your time.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 18, 2019)

Adobe Developed a migration Plug-In for Aperture and iPhotos.  It does not work with the newer Photos app.  And it does not work with the cloudy version of Lightroom.

Most people removed the Photos app from Start up and do not use iCloud for photos.   You can use the mobile version of Lightroom on your mobile device and this will automatically add any mobile device photo in your mobile Lightroom to the cloud. and your Mac


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2019)

There is a migration tool for LR Cloudy, but it is supposed to be a one-time deal. As of 2.3, it can be run multiple times, in case it didn't complete properly the first time. However, running it multiple times to add extra photos is not a tested scenario, so you may end up with duplicates or accidentally overwriting metadata, so I wouldn't recommend doing that. 

If you do want to import from Photos multiple times, I'd start a fresh Photos Library after each migration, so each library is only being imported once. Or better still, as Clee suggested, I'd install the LR app on your phone and let that auto import photos from your camera roll, as that app is designed for that purpose.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 18, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> There is a migration tool for LR Cloudy, but it is supposed to be a one-time deal.


Is this for iPhoto and not Photos like Lightroom Classic?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2019)

No, the cloudy one is for the current Photos app, whereas Classic can't handle Photos, just iPhoto.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 18, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No, the cloudy one is for the current Photos app, whereas Classic can't handle Photos, just iPhoto.


Good to know.  I always wondered why Adobe never updated their plug-in to work with Photos rather than just iPhoto and Aperture.   I suppose one could use LR Cloudy to extract the images from the Photos app storing the image files locally then import into LR Classic the images migrated from the Photos app.


----------

